# Meet Abby



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

We are fostering her for a local rescue thru friends of mine. 
She was a breeder dog thrown in a shelter. Her and 3 other females were able to be rescued. Sadly the rest of them were euthanized by the shelter.
Her age is unknown, between 4 -10 yrs old. 
She was adopted , then 1.5 yrs later returned, then fostered by my friends, then adopted in October and now returned thru no fault of her own


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That's awful sad. Breaks my heart. But now she has you!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

She is such a sweet dog omg


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Poor girl. I can tell she's a sweet girl.


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

dawg53 said:


> Poor girl. I can tell she's a sweet girl.


She's beautiful ....such soulful eyes.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

boskelli1571 said:


> She's beautiful ....such soulful eyes.


Agreed. You can tell she is happy and ready to please her owner.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

ME,she looks like a sweetheart.Are you going to keep her?I see she didn't eat the cats and looks like she fits right in.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

She so far is good with the cats, her last foster has cats. Bill has hinted he wants to keep her as he always wanted a golden. I keep saying no.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm with Bill!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

No dawg. You are a bad influence lol


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Keep her she "needs" you lol


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Lol no she doesnt


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Timmy and Abby


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Maryellen said:


> No dawg. You are a bad influence lol


I resemble that remark! Hahahaha!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

Maryellen said:


>


Looks like she belongs.....


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeah well she is staying lol... we adopted her tonight after discussing it. She has some health issues and i really dont want her to go to someone else. She fits in her really good like she has always been here.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

She is actually a great Pyrenees golden retriever mix


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Yaaayyy!!!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Working on chickens. She has chased them. Doesnt eat their poop yet.. now barks at goats. 
I dont know her background except she lived in an apt for 3.5 months before i got her, lived with foster friends of mine for 7 months but didnt meet their chickens ,goats, ducks or turkeys, prior to that lived with a family for 1.5 years and spent all day outside, prior to that she was a breeding machine. 
She is a work in progress, which is fine. If she cant handle the goats or chickens she wont have to. She listens pretty good, so there is a possibility she can co exist with them.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

And she doesnt like other dogs.... she likes moe and sadie but thats it. She was in foster with 5 great Pyrenees and did good, so hopefully i can get her to tolerate my neighbors dogs. We already fixed the gate so the neighbors dog cant squeeze under, and told her abby isnt a fan of small dogs


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Work in progress.It's hard to take in an older animal that's been mistreated and moved several times.You won't ever know what she's really been through but with love and patience,she can be a good dog.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

She is settling in great. 
Her and moe running in the yard , she has a tennis ball in her mouth


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I love older dogs, i prefer to adopt them as no one wants them


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Plus you see what they are about, no surprises . Puppies are always a crapshoot


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea it's nice older dogs get adopted too.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Her and moe get along great, she loves to play with him. Her and sadie dont play, abby prefers male dogs over female dogs.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Looks like they're enjoying life.Good job,ME!!!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The egg thief loves it here lol


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

Maryellen said:


> The egg thief loves it here lol


My Beagles steal eggs too if they can. Mind you, they are much smaller and don't have to fit through a pop door


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

So far a cinder block that is blocking part of the coop door is working lol.


----------

